# How to hook up a PS2 to a pc monitor



## tanman (Mar 3, 2005)

Im wondering if there is a way to play my PS2 on a computer monitor. I have a nvidia geforce fx 5500. it has 2 places to put computer monitors in ( i think its called vga, but correct me if im wrong) and it has a s-video out. i know i can get a pc monitor that can act as a tv but they are expensive. is there any other monitors that just have one yellow input? the PS2 has three cords: a red, white, and yellow. im pretty sure the yellow is for video. ive heard about tv tuner cards and rf modulators, but im a confused about how to use them. I basically want a cheap way to play my PS2 on a pc monitor.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

site search: http://forums.techguy.org/t346321&highlight=ps2+monitor.html
http://forums.techguy.org/t318877&highlight=ps2+monitor.html
http://forums.techguy.org/t350844&highlight=ps2+monitor.html

it's a start..


----------



## tanman (Mar 3, 2005)

i am deciding to get a tv tuner card. the cheapest one i found so far at a store was about $70. But i found really cheap ones on ebay. Im wondering if all tuner cards have the same holes for inserting cables. On ebay it said the word "PAL" right next to the item. im not sure if it meant PAY PAL, or some other pal. Ive heard of NTSC and PAL being 2 different types of things. Will i need to worry about that?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you are in the US then yes you would. PAL is the European standard whereas NTSC is North American (or Americas).

if you are in the US, try www.newegg.com for TV tuners.

The PS2 has a RF Modulator which connects into the same port as the other cable in the PS2 and the the goes into a coax port (standard cable input). They cost no more than $15 new.

And you are right about the yellow plug. Yellow is usually designated as video, red is the Right sound and the White is the Left sound.


----------



## tanman (Mar 3, 2005)

So are u saying that i dont need to worry if the tv tuner card does not have a yellow hole b/c it should hav a coax hole? And also why would it matter if i got a PAL card? Is it that it would not let me get North American channels? The only reason i want one is to play my PS2 on a pc monitor.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

PAL has a different connection to NTSC anyways you you wouldn't be able to plug your PS2 into it.

Picture this, you are trying to use UK money in a US shop. Not going to happen. They don't go together. 

You need to buy an US TV tuner for the PS2 to work.


----------



## Michelli (Jan 30, 2005)

I have certain problems when doing glitches on Halo 2 over xbox live(I'll tell you what this has to do with anything in a sec) because I live in Australia. We use PAL, the European standard, rather than NTSC, the American standard. There are 2 types of TV/xbox/PS2/Gamecube/anything else to do with video in home entertainment. Pal and NTSC. I'm not an expert, but I know that NTSC refreshes faster than PAL, which would cause problems. Basically, if you buy a PAL TV tuner, you wouldn't be able to use your US PS2, because it uses NTSC, like Tidus said, IK money in US store, not good enough. By the way, C&C rules, except generals, cutscenes suck in generals and soldiers walk slower than snails.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

> By the way, C&C rules, except generals, cutscenes suck in generals and soldiers walk slower than snails.


That's probably because you are using an onboard video card which uses your physical memory. A game like that will slow down dramatically on an onboard video.

Don't forget that there's a JAP version too  3 guesses where that one is used 

Check out these tv tuners.


----------



## tanman (Mar 3, 2005)

thnx tidus4yuna. u helped me last time on some other thread too. i checked newegg, but im getting a diff one from ebay thats cheaper. but i mite get a ps3 when it comes out from Asia. the PS3 over there mite be PAL. so it will go slow on NTSC tuner? Or are all Playstaions the same when playing on tuner cards?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Most likely wont work here.

I thought the Japs were different to PAL but i guess not.

Again, the UK and US have different connections, plus the standards are different, something to do with the refresh rate. Anything outside the US most likely won't work.


----------



## tanman (Mar 3, 2005)

so Ps3 and PS2s can really be PAL or NTSC? wut if i got a tuner card that supports both PAL and NTSC?


----------



## tanman (Mar 3, 2005)

does the tv tuner card need a specific software to watch tv? or will any tv-viewing software work? Or can u watch it in Windows media player?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Any console systems are either PAL or NTSC, depending where you buy it. For example, I want go get my nephew, who's in the UK a PS2, but I can't buy one here (it would be cheaper) because the connection to the TV is different, and the games over there wont work because it's in a different format... plus the power cord is different.

I haven't seen a TV Tuner card that has both NTSC and PAL together, but I'm sure if you look you can find one, but the price may be as much as the TV/Computer monitor combo.

TV Tuners come with their own software, but I'm sure that you can use WMP for it.


----------



## killer96520 (Oct 6, 2007)

hi you no you were on about connecting ps2 to pc monitor is there way to make it hd i have herad u can connect it using a dvi to component adapter and then a ps2 component lead 

plz help tyvm thanks


----------



## tanman (Mar 3, 2005)

Do you mean to watch HD tv on your pc? I'm pretty sure that there are HD TV tuner cards.


----------

